# Help finding a small filter



## DaveWatkin (20 Jan 2021)

As per the photo, my dry start is almost ready to be flooded. Just trying to grow in the left side a little more.

I've no idea what to put in it but I will at least need a filter. Looking for something small for the left side. Any recommendations?

Tank is a 5gal roughly 400x200x250.

Might need a small heater as well.

Also stocking recommendations always welcome


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jan 2021)

Dennerle corner filter!





hoggie


----------



## DaveWatkin (20 Jan 2021)

Oh that looks good. Any experience using this? How is it for noise?


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jan 2021)

Yes, had one in my Dennerle Scapers Tank  35 Litre   "The Red Ring"
There good quality as you would expect from Dennerle!
It's pretty noiseless....
I removed it as I had a lot of Hardscape to free up space, changed it to a hang-on filter!


----------



## DaveWatkin (20 Jan 2021)

Beautiful tank


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jan 2021)

Hi Dave
If you are going to purchase this filter get a euro plug converter!
CDL Micro 2 Pin Euro Plug to 3 Pin UK Mains Adapter: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jan 2021)

PJ SunSun JP-092 Aquarium Pump Nano Corner Filter S Aquarium Inner Filter 250 L/h 3 W: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
Something similar!


----------

